# AT2 Flexi Shaft



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a short, sweet and to the point review on a classic paddle; the AT2 Flexi shaft.
Greg Parker Reviews The Adventure Technology AT2 Flexi Shaft | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

